# Cutting factory harness for power and remote?



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Should I just cut into the factory harness (03 mustang) to get the power, the ground and the remote and dimmer wire) ?

I have a volt meter but have never used it.

The closest Mustang to pioneer harness is 80 miles round trip.
However the stereo store highly recommended not cutting the ford harness, he said dangerous unless you know what your doing, time consuming, change of killing your high end CD player.

Id just love to cut the wires right now if I knew what they were!:laugh:


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Order the correct adapter online. Also not sure what you mean mustang to pioneer adapter. The adapters are vehicle specific but not head unit (aka Pioneer) specific. 

Finding the power wires in not super hard if you are handy with a volt meter but if you do not know what you are doing you can mess things up either in the car or the new hu itself. You will not have a remote wire unless you have something from the factory that uses it such as a power antenna, xm module, or factory amps for example. If you have the shaker system then you should have a factory amp and thus would have the remote on wire but then you will need to find that before disconnecting the factory hu. 

Again it would be safer to just order the harness kit. They are not that expensive for your vehicle.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

07azhhr, I did the drive to get the harness and they gave me the wrong one.
Its 80 miles round trip.

Can I just run this with 
power
ground and be done?

I would like the ACC wire for amp remote.

I dangit to hell, I wonder if the "Neighbor kid" who installs stereos for part time work would help.

Man I had the harness in my hand! But it was not for my mustang!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay211 said:


> 07azhhr, I did the drive to get the harness and they gave me the wrong one.
> Its 80 miles round trip.
> 
> Can I just run this with
> ...



You need the harness man. The last thing you want to do or let the "neighbor kid" do is cut the factory harness off.
Call the shop back and ask them to mail the correct harness.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

I found this link,
2000 Ford Mustang Stereo Wiring Information

Constant 12V+	Green/Yellow 
Switched 12V+	Yellow/Black 
Ground	Black/Green 
Illumination	Light Blue/Red 
Dimmer	n/a 
Amplifier Remote	Blue 
Antenna	Right Front 
Front Speakers	6" x 8" Doors
Left Front (+)	Orange/Light Green 
Left Front (-)	Light Blue/White 
Right Front (+)	White/Light Green 
Right Front (-)	Dark Green/Orange 
Rear Speakers	6" x 8" Rear Deck
Left Rear (+)	Gray/Light Blue 
Left Rear (-)	Tan/Yellow 
Right Rear (+)	Orange/Red 
Right Rear (-)	Brown/Pink


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had luck in the past soldering a pin to a wire then inserting the pin into the proper location in the harness for each wire you need. Time consuming, but not bad if you only need 4 wires


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sine Swept, My Pioneer deck has a harness so I assume I can just read the pinout guide and solder and match up the colors?

Or its 3 hours in the car to drive back to the shop.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

It can be done - and much worth the effort to not cut the factory plug off


----------

